# Lookin' for a wet pet



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

After a bit of soul searching I've decided to trade off or sell my Africans in my 90g . While they are beautiful , they just don't have the same apeal to me as my new worlds. I find them kinda boring to be honest about it.

So that brings me to the point, What would you guys suggest as a wet pet or pair for my soon to be empty tank. I've been looking around and Don't know if I want to go the Midas/Red Devil route, or something like an Oscar or GT. The Parachromis and Vieja get a bit too large , but I have been thinking about Maybe a Amphilophus Robertsoni. I wouldn't mind doing a pair of something a little less massive as well, I just don't know what though . Too many choices. I have a good relationship with my local fish pushers so Obtaining my new pet isn't an issue, just deciding which way to go is .

I'm open to all suggestions and feed back .So many choices and only one empty tank :lol: .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Cuban!!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I vote Paratilapia polleni, all the attitude of an oscar without being so dirty =)


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Electric Blue Jacks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

red devils look like fun


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

g465777 said:


> red devils look like fun


 Yeah I saw some nice ones today while I was aranging to trade off my other fish. I also saw some beastly looking GTs. 3-4" and showing big humps! I'm still looking around for the moment though. Got a few more stores to check out :thumb: .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> I also saw some beastly looking GTs. 3-4" and showing big humps!


Carefull, if the humps are too large at that small size, I would begin to suspect hormones being used.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Joels fish said:
> 
> 
> > I also saw some beastly looking GTs. 3-4" and showing big humps!
> ...


Yeah good point. The sizes of them varies from nonexistant to one with a good size nuchal, most of them fall in the middle with a noticable but not pronounced hump. Even so I have no plans to breed , just have a nice big fish . I'm not sure though on how hormoning affects that. If you can elaborate I'd like to know  .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hard to say, becuase the side effects are by no means universal. Since you aren't worried about fertility, the second most common is loss of color. Once away from the hormones, they fade and sometimes don't color back up. Sometimes stunted growth. There can also be internal issues, but those do seem rarer in general, but then most of us don't do necropsies on our fish (note it's not autopsies, since we aren't fish!! :lol: )).


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info *dwarfpike* :thumb: . Apart from the larger than usual humps they otherwise look normal for their size . Maybe a little brighter but then they didn't come from petsmart like my last one :lol: . The guy who owns the store is a hobby supporter, and by that I mean he sells a good amount of locally raised fish. I don't really suspect he'd sell hormoned fish but if I choose to go the GT route I'll ask him for some info regarding the origin of them.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I went GT. I figured that a 15"+ fish in a 90g was pushing things a bit more than I'm comfortable with so I got the GT. Best of all , He's a wild caught. looks 10x better than my last one at that size. gonna be a real bruiser when he grows up :thumb: .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

WC? You realize we must see pics tommorrow or else you will see little curviceps in italian suits with baseball bats outside your window!!!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> WC? You realize we must see pics tommorrow or else you will see little curviceps in italian suits with baseball bats outside your window!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll see what I can do . I have to work early , and I'm not quite done with getting his tank ready so I'll be working on that before work. I'll get you some pics asap though.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are the best I could get in the few moments I've got before work. He's still settling in but doing great . Caught him flairing at his own reflection just a minute ago :lol: , but couldn't get a shot of it.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I'll call off the curviceps ... excellant flank pattern!!! Nice straight lines!!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I second the vote for a Cuban. Take a look at those.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I already got the W/C GT (gold saum) . Plans could change, but for now he's living in the 90.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: Well plans have changed. The GT is going in the 125, and the Red Devil I saw at the LFS is going in the 90. He's/she's a looker too :drooling: . Almost 3" and begining to turn a bright crayola red .


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The RD that was being held for me got sold right before I got to the store ( stupid new employee :x ) so I picked up a Midas instead. Very nice looking one with yellow body and orange on the head and fins :thumb: . I also got what looks like a RD cross (was being sold as RD, but somethings different about him) . Red head and fins and a silvery tanish body with a row of spots down the side. Has dark verticle bars where the spots are when stressed or frightened. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## espo (Jun 2, 2005)

Any pics yet?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Chocolate cichlids are nice, smart, and peaceful... They'll do fine with many other not-too-aggressive cichlids.

-Ryan


----------

